
You Always Review Your Dependencies, AGPL Edition - Kavu
https://www.agwa.name/blog/post/always_review_your_dependencies
======
geofft
> _Aside: this is why I don 't like to accept pull requests that move code
> around. Even if the new code organization is better, it's usually not worth
> the time it takes to ensure the pull request isn't doing anything extra._

This feels like something there really ought to be a tool for - is there one
that does it well? I think I tried git show --color-moved once, which is fine
but not great.

(Agree that it's probably not worth accepting it from a external contributor
either way, much like spacing fixes, but occasionally you want to do it for an
internal codebase - or you want to run git blame on a codebase that someone
did reorganize once.)

